

A new biography of the most famous American of his time: Mark Twain - ableal
http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/a-new-biography-of-the-most-famous-american-of-his-time-mark-twain/2015/03/18/f5b9a48e-cbf7-11e4-a2a7-9517a3a70506_story.html

======
ableal
Tossed this into the submissions hat because I didn't know that "he spent more
than a dozen years of his adult life outside the United States", and a few
other tidbits in this piece.

(Not that I was an expert on Twain before, but I've been reading him, and
about him, for a few years now. I'm a sucker for the "unpopular opinions"
strain of famous authors, such as Mark Twain, H.L.Mencken and Gore Vidal ;-)

~~~
zafka
Fun stuff about Twain that I learned recently: He befriended Hellen Keller and
helped get her funded. He was good pals with Tesla. The back story on Hellen
Keller is pretty impressive too.

